# Rumbler Sirens



## jordanfstop (Oct 27, 2008)

Anybody here have them?

[YOUTUBE]gmV9tF4bzKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 27, 2008)

I want one in my POV so I can scare the living crap out of people.


----------



## knxemt1983 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have read alot about them, and from all I can read I think they are great. I'm looking into getting some for our trucks.


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have heard a lot about them, seen a video or two on youtube.
I think we should all have them, I don't have any personal experience with them, but they look awesome!


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish we had them... seems like they would work well.


----------



## jordanfstop (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, our newest truck (see my accident post...lol) is going to have it installed.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 27, 2008)

*Hey, they're at Emerald Vista Way and Elk Grove Blvd!*

Nowhere near as bad as the boom cars here. A local motorist has gone it one better, or worse.
This product of an unwedded encounter at a costume ball has a super loud PA on his POV and digitized locomotive horn that blares out at over 100 dB's. Car's don't pull over, they sway in disorientation. 
Hmmm


----------



## FF894 (Nov 24, 2008)

There is an ambulance company that just implimented this system, I am totally drawing a blank on who though.  It will come to me and I will get back...  They are cheap though, only $150 or something like that.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 24, 2008)

EMSA just installed them accross their fleet. Hey, if they work, power to them! I worry that they are going to become the new toy of the week-- and companies will divert funding from other places to buy them (like training, equipment, etc.)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 24, 2008)

emt-student said:


> EMSA just installed them accross their fleet. Hey, if they work, power to them! I worry that they are going to become the new toy of the week-- and companies will divert funding from other places to buy them (like training, equipment, etc.)



EMSA places money in the ability for return... equipment. They already have all the toys i.e. res-q pod, Medusa, etc..

R/r 911


----------



## boingo (Nov 24, 2008)

Whats medusa?


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 24, 2008)

boingo said:


> Whats medusa?



Google'd and found this:

http://www.medusa.ca/

_"The Siren ePCR™ Suite is an electronic patient care reporting (ePCR) and data management system that is designed to meet the rigorous demands of the pre-hospital emergency services industry. In order to be accepted by busy paramedics, Siren ePCR™ software employs an easy-to-use, large ‘button’ graphical interface that facilitates rapid, accurate and comprehensive data capture. Using a unique finger touch-screen interface, the Siren ePCR™ software and complementary hardware are designed to make data recording easy for the paramedic."_


----------



## crayzeeemt (Nov 27, 2008)

*we are getting them*

They are being installed in all of our 77 ambulances over the next 6 months. We are going to be the first ambulance service in the nation to have them.


----------



## EMT007 (Nov 27, 2008)

^ perhaps the first large-scale service, but we've already got one. I think they're stupid and wish we had a mechanical growler. Does the same job without sounding like a dying cow.


----------



## crayzeeemt (Dec 3, 2008)

*^*

You've got "ONE".  Well, that would be a tiny ambulance service now wouldn't it.


----------



## mikie (Dec 3, 2008)

Oklahoma to Debut Ambulance Siren You Can Feel

Read about it a few weeks ago.  

This will be the next thing to add to the POV, how many do you thing?  5?  A few on the ground, a few on the roof?  Maybe even put some fancy lights on them.


----------



## EMT007 (Dec 10, 2008)

crayzeeemt said:


> You've got "ONE".  Well, that would be a tiny ambulance service now wouldn't it.



darn skippy it would be h34r:

lol i'm just sayin - unless you know something to be true...


----------



## FF894 (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/article.aspx?articleID=20081111_11_Moto324750

Crazy- do you work for EMSA?  It seems like that have safety in mind with their new initiatives.  In addition to the siren, the ambulance in the video has many more high-vis LEDs than the average ambulance.  I applaud them for these initiatives.  

Drivers must continue to remain safety concious themselves.  Remember, there is no such thing as an "accident"  They can all be avoided.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2008)

Cool. I think the air horn on my fire engine works just fine thank you.
Also, You know how most sirens have three warnings? Wail, Yelp, and then most have that "T3" thing that sounds like a ray gun from some Sci-Fi movie. Well, we just had a new siren put in one of our brush trucks and it has that "Hi-Lo" siren instead of "T3". I have found that it works tons better than the "ray-gun" for clearing "deaf" people. (Maybe they think the Gestapo is after them! LOL)


----------



## Levinoss (Dec 19, 2008)

So you can actually feel it? WoW


----------



## 41 Duck (Dec 19, 2008)

Wish they worked with the eQ2B's.  If they did, I'd have two of 'em for our rigs, but unfortunately, they don't.


Later!

--Coop


----------

